# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  ΤΡΑΝΖΙΣΤΟΡ RF

## spiros1212

Που μπορω να βρω rf τρανζιστορ και σιγκεκριμενα τα 2Ν4427, SVX1JAN 
ΚΑΙ ΤΟ 200RF choke και το VARICAP BA102

----------


## itta-vitta

> Που μπορω να βρω rf τρανζιστορ και σιγκεκριμενα τα 2Ν4427, SVX1JAN 
> ΚΑΙ ΤΟ 200RF choke και το VARICAP BA102



-----------------------------------------------------

2Ν4427 έχει ο 741 Θεσ/νίκη, σίγουρα. SVX1 εν ξέρω άν έχει. Τσοκ 200RF μήπως εννοείς το VK200; Βάρικαπ ΒΑ102 δεν θα βρεις. Δεν ξέρω γιατί την αναφέρουν στα σχέδια. Ακόμη και στο 1974 που έψαχνα δεν είχα βρει. Δεν την έχω δει ούτε σε βιβλίο με τεχνικά χαρακτηρηστικά διόδων. Κάποτε είχα πάρει από τον Ποπ την ΒΒ102. Αν πάρεις την ββ105 ή την ββ119 θα κάνεις καλά τη δουλειά σου. Τέτοιες έχει ο 741. Δεν χρειάζεται να μου πεις τι θα κατασκευάσεις. Πομπουδάκο φμ.  Τηλ 741: 2310325605

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μάλλον το SVX1JAN είναι κάποιος κωδικός. Νομίζω ότι σε περίβλημα ΤΟ3 το πιο ταιριαστό τρανζίστορ είναι το 2Ν3924 το οποίο δίνει έως 4W ισχύ εξόδου. Για 8W με τέτοιο τρανζίστορ το θεωρώ υπερβολικό.

----------


## gf

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42648
Αυτο μαλλον. :Rolleyes:

----------


## ts0gl1s

Το varicap BA102 σύμφωνα με το vtr dvd 2009 της eca που σου λέει τις αντιστοιχίες από πολλά ηλεκτρονικά υλικά μου λέει ότι μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και BA 125, BB 119, 1SV114, 1SV125
    το 2N4427 με τα BFR 98, BFS 50, MRF 515, MRF 629, 2N3948
    Για τα άλλα 2 δεν βρήκα κάτι

----------


## KOKAR

η πιο κοντινή στην ΒΑ102 βάση *αυτού* του λινκ είναι η ΒΒ104...

----------


## spiros1212

φιλε μου  itta-vitta σε ευχαριστο πολλη για τις πλιροφοριες οπος και ολα τα παιδια  ο 741 ειναι καταστιμα η καπιος ιδιοτης ??

----------


## spiros1212

Σας ευχαριστω ολουσ για τις πλιροφοριες και το ενδιαφερον σας

----------


## Nas

μήπως γνωρίζετε κάποιο αντίστοιχο τρανζίστορ σαν το SVX1JAN, το οποίο να βγάζει 8W μέγιστη και να υπάρχει στο εμπόριο?

----------


## maouna

Ο πομπός αυτός μου μυρίζει πολύ παίδεμα...θα τον συντονίζεις σε μια συχνότητα,θα πας στον επόμενο πυκνωτη και θα τσουλάει...

Φίλτρο στην έξοδο δεν έχει....

Ας μας πει και καποιος που τον έχει φτιάξει τις εντυπώσεις του. υπάρχουν 2sc1971 στα 8 watt ,2sc1972 στα 14watt. αυτα είναι τα φθηνότερα.

Για να μην παιδευτείς φτιάξε κάτι πιο απλό και καλυτερο που θα έχει 0-1 watt ρυθμιζόμενο στην έξοδο για αρχή......

----------


## radioamateur

> Που μπορω να βρω rf τρανζιστορ και σιγκεκριμενα τα 2Ν4427, SVX1JAN 
> ΚΑΙ ΤΟ 200RF choke και το VARICAP BA102



Ρώτα και στον Αντρέα 

http://www.freewebs.com/antreas555/

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Nas

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινίσεις..Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου στείλει κάποιο ανάλογο κύκλωμα(πιο εύκολο) για πομπό fm στα 8W?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nas

το οποίο να φτιάχνετε με τρανζίστορ... γιατί από ότι είδα στο site που έστειλε ο συνάδελφος, κάνει χρήση μόνο λυχνίες...

----------


## Nas

κανένας συνάδελφος??

----------


## maouna

φτιαξε κατι ως 500mw και ενισχυσε το στα 8

----------

